# New Monitor Problem



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

I just plugged in a new ASUS VE247H LED monitor yesterday and I have a problem.

The monitor itself is functioning properly, but the screen is displayed in what I can best describe as "letterbox format". Meaning I have probably 3" of empty black screen both above and below what is being displayed on the monitor.

I thought it would be a simple fix, but neither myself or my two teen aged Sons could figure it out. Google didn't help...

fwiw, Windows 8 is our operating system...


Any help/advice ?

Thanks in advance.


.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Sounds like a screen resolution problem, but seems odd. Best bet would be to call their support at ASUS Technical support
http://www.service.asus.com/#!consumer/csn9 

Could be you have a defective product.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks MichaelZ, but my 14 year old fixed the issue while I was at work.
He did something via the Control Panel

.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes he got into "Displays" and I believe there is even pictures of different screens sizes along with the different screen resolutions. From widescreen to more of a square look as in the older style monitors that were not in widescreen format.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Fonzie said:


> Thanks MichaelZ, but my 14 year old fixed the issue while I was at work.
> He did something via the Control Panel
> .


Good to hear!


----------

